# Costco Maui- do they have Mac Nuts at good price?



## heathpack (Nov 11, 2013)

We are on Maui, heading home Sat.  Wanting a big sack of Mac Nuts to taking home- Mac nut pie, browned butter and Mac Nut ice cream, Mac nut brittle-you get the picture.  Does anyone know for sure if Costco Maui carries big bags of Mac nuts?  We can stop on the way to the airport but would hate to be out of luck if they don't have them.

Thanks,
H


----------



## eal (Nov 11, 2013)

We were at the Maui Costco yesterday and I was surprised to see the limited choices for larger quantities of macadamia nuts, i.e. none. Lots of bags of gift-size cans etc. They did have macarons imported from France however!


----------



## heathpack (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks!

H


----------



## Mauiwmn (Nov 11, 2013)

Heathpack,

How has your Maui trip been?
Seen any whales?
Where was your unit at WKORV?
Which happy hour did you enjoy the best?
Hope you've had a great trip.

We head to WKORV next Sunday for a 2 week stay.  Can't wait, as it's snowing in Chicago today.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 11, 2013)

Mauiwmn said:


> Heathpack,
> 
> How has your Maui trip been?
> Seen any whales?
> ...



Maui has been great, although we are just getting over being sick with cold for 4 days.

No whales.  Our unit is on the second floor overlooking the pirate pool.  Less than ideal, but we're not complaining.

Our favorite happy hour turned out to be on our own balcony and here's why:

*Heathpack's Coconut Cold Buster*
Into a blender pitcher, place:


A healthy amt of coconut rum
One or two Maui apple bananas
Some pineapple chunks
A couple of handfuls of ice
A few spoonfuls of coco Lopez
Add orange juice to mostly fill the pitcher. If you have any limes, squeezing in a little lime juice wouldn't hurt.  Blend until smooth.

Guaranteed to kill cold germs on contact.



H


----------



## dlca1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I was at Maui costco yesterday too. They definitely had a large variety of Macadamia Nut Chocolate gift-packs, but not sure about the large bulk single packs of nuts.

On a related note, does anybody have recommendations for unique gifts from Maui? (Things you can't just buy back home at your own costco)?

I can add one suggestion that I really like. A neighbor returned from Hawaii and gave us some Sanoi Miachaels Lilikoi Macadamia Nut cookies that were really unique.  I'm hoping to try to find some on Maui.
http://sanoimichaels.net/content/lilikoi-macadamia-nut


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 11, 2013)

We do almost the same, but add Mango, and sub POG for orange juice - yummmmmm!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 11, 2013)

I compared prices when there in July/Aug and found them cheaper at CVS. I think they were in the weekly CVS ad, though, so that might not always be true.

Sheila


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 11, 2013)

for Mac Nuts and such - check out the ABC stores - lots of low prices, and at Whalers Village you can get parking validated


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2013)

Heathpack,


Another option is to order them from Local Harvest and have them shipped to your home address.  http://www.localharvest.org/hawaiian-macadamia-nuts-C10231


Richard


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 11, 2013)

It's been almost 2 years (where has the time gone?) since we were in Kauai & BI, and at the time, Costco had only the small cans + some choc-covered macs.  At the time, they told us they had a poor crop due to weather.

Hope it's better for you this time around.  Previous years, they sold those large bags which were wonderful.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 11, 2013)

*Macadamias in New Zealand*

Found memories of our visit to NZ from Dec-Jan last year, we stayed at a cottage on a farm and the host was selling bags of macadamias from her tree.  She even let me borrow a special nut cracker that her son had designed to crack thru those super hard shells.  It worked like a charm and I sat on our lovely balcony and enjoyed cracking and eating those nuts.  I went to buy another bag and she was roasting a new batch and I got them warm - yum, even more delicious. 

What a bargain, I think I paid $5 and it was probably about a pound.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Nov 11, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Maui has been great, although we are just getting over being sick with cold for 4 days.
> 
> No whales.  Our unit is on the second floor overlooking the pirate pool.  Less than ideal, but we're not complaining.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear you were sick.

Your drink recipe sounds delicious.  We will try it next week.

Hope the remainder of your trip is better for you.  Stay well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2013)

We will try your drink next time for sitting on our lanai, watching the ocean.  It's similar to Rick's recipe, but we never thought of adding banana.  We love POG, too, so Denise's drink sounds great to me.

Sometimes Costco has a great big bag of macadamias, more near the baking section of the store, where the pecans and such are.  You might want to try there.


----------



## luvgoldns (Nov 12, 2013)

dlca1 said:


> On a related note, does anybody have recommendations for unique gifts from Maui? (Things you can't just buy back home at your own costco)?


 
I love these - http://www.honolulucookie.com/ and every time I bring them back home everyone else seems to as well.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 16, 2013)

*Mahalo Cindy!*

Costco baking section- unsalted mac nuts $11 for 1.25 pounds.

Cindy, pm me your address and I will make you some macadamia nut brittle.

H


----------



## persia (Nov 16, 2013)

We used to live near where  Macadamias originated, northern NSW, they would sell a bag of raw Macadamias for a couple dollars a kilo at the local markets...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 21, 2013)

I know I could start a new thread, but...

Does anyone know if in Hawaii Costco sells Beer/Wine and Hard Liquor?

They sell Beer/Wine in states that allow it and Beer/wind/hard liquor in other states.  Some states get nothing at all. 

Any idea what flavor Hawaii is?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I know I could start a new thread, but...
> 
> Does anyone know if in Hawaii Costco sells Beer/Wine and Hard Liquor?
> 
> ...



They sell liquor in the Costcos in Hawaii.


----------

